# Pins



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Have a bad case of cabin fever, need to go to Pins, but not sure if there's room at high tide for camping. Don't want to go into the dunes, no 4X4. will be towing a trailer.
Any info?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Prior to the north the tide was to the dunes. Afterwards the beach was a highway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

No 4x4 no go. Not in the winter with bad weather anyway.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, fudge. Wanted to get out and wet a line. 
Thanks all


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

(361) 949-8175 is the PINS weather and beach conditions hotline. Its a recorded message done each morning by the park staff with updates on the weather, water, driving, etc...


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

That number goes to someone's desk, not a recording.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Just contacted PINS,, they say there's no more recorded msg because ATT won't put more lines out there


----------

